# My League of Legends channel



## ImperatorK (Feb 2, 2014)

(I hope this is the right place for this.)
I started a LoL channel. I will be uploading my games once in a while, or until I get bored of it.
Note that my first video is 720p because I wanted to record something as soon as possible so I didn't even look at recording options. There was also lag because my brother was downloading stuff. Hopefully later videos will be better quality. For now it's just gameplay. Maybe someday I'll start making commentaries. Only obstacles are that I'm not good at English, at least not speaking it, and I'm still mediocre at LoL, so playing and speaking might be too much for my little brain. 
Here my first Sona game in ARAM.
I play mostly for fun, not competitively. But I might start playing ranked as soon as I get to level 30.


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 4, 2014)

Second video. This time with Annie. Still ironing out the kinks, so the quality isn't perfect.


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 4, 2014)

Two new videos. I figured out what was the problem. Unfortunately after I uploaded them, so they're 1080p, but a little pixelated.
[ARAM] Cho'Gath #1 - Supporting
Shorts #1 - Annie triple kill


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 6, 2014)

[ARAM] Sivir #1 - Sivir for the 1st time ever


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 8, 2014)

[ARAM] Nami #1 - Fishy business
[ARAM] Malphite #1 - 1st time Rocky


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 13, 2014)

[ARAM] Morgana #1
[ARAM] Miss Fortune #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 16, 2014)

[ARAM] Soraka #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 21, 2014)

[ARAM] Jinx #1
[ARAM] Teemo #1
Next up a nice 1st time Vladimir game. I did good and he was fun.


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 23, 2014)

[ARAM] Vladimir #1 - First time Vlad

Next will be a Quinn game. I did... okay.


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 24, 2014)

[ARAM] Quinn #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 4, 2014)

[ARAM] Volibear #1
Next a Sejuani game.
[ARAM] Sejuani #1 - The kamikaze pig... and her boar ;P


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 9, 2014)

[ARAM] Teemo #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 12, 2014)

[ARAM] Syndra #1 - It's not gay if balls don't touch


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 12, 2014)

[ARAM] Heimerdinger #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 15, 2014)

[ARAM] Vel'Koz #1 - First time Vel'Koz


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 16, 2014)

[ARAM] Ashe #1 - First time Ashe
Next up is a second Morgana game.


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 16, 2014)

[ARAM] Morgana #2 - Game of Pokes
Next up a Gangplank game.


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 20, 2014)

[ARAM] Gangplank #1 - First time Gangplank
Next is Garen.


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 21, 2014)

[ARAM] Garen #1 - Suicide Garen
Next a Twisted Fate game.


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 22, 2014)

[ARAM] Twisted Fate #1 - First time TF


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 22, 2014)

[Normal] Twisted Fate #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 24, 2014)

[ARAM] Sona #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 25, 2014)

[ARAM] Xin Zhao #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 26, 2014)

[ARAM] Akali #1 - First time Akali, I sucked


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 27, 2014)

[Normal] Xerath #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 28, 2014)

[ARAM] Cho'Gath #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 29, 2014)

[Normal] Xin Zhao #2 - First time jungling, ever


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 1, 2014)

[URF] Ahri #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 6, 2014)

[Normal] Xin Zhao #3
[ARAM] Ashe #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 6, 2014)

[URF] Janna #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 8, 2014)

[URF] Skarner #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 10, 2014)

[URF] Draven #1


----------



## ImperatorK (May 3, 2014)

[URF] Ahri #2


----------



## ImperatorK (May 4, 2014)

[ARAM] Sona #3


----------



## ImperatorK (May 5, 2014)

[Normal] Ziggs #1 - First time Ziggs


----------



## aiza55 (May 15, 2014)

I personally liked Guide League. Something about the name sounds game-like. I also thought of a name for you guys use it if you want "ProLeagueB&G" good luck with your channel and have a great day.​


----------



## ImperatorK (May 16, 2014)

aiza55 said:


> I personally liked Guide League. Something about the name sounds game-like. I also thought of a name for you guys use it if you want "ProLeagueB&G" good luck with your channel and have a great day.​



?

[ARAM] Zac #1


----------



## ImperatorK (May 17, 2014)

[ARAM] Twitch #1


----------



## ImperatorK (May 20, 2014)

[ARAM] Urgot #1 - First time Urgot


----------



## ImperatorK (May 22, 2014)

[ARAM] Malzahar #1


----------



## ImperatorK (May 23, 2014)

[ARAM] Varus #1


----------



## ImperatorK (May 24, 2014)

[ARAM] Skarner #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 1, 2014)

[Normal] Vel'Koz #1 - Start weak, end strong


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 2, 2014)

[ARAM] Viktor #1 - Almost perfect score


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 4, 2014)

[ARAM] Lux #1
[ARAM] Miss Fortune #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 5, 2014)

[ARAM] Teemo #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 6, 2014)

[ARAM] Vayne #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 15, 2014)

[One4All] Veigar
[One4All] Graves
[One4All] Zac
[One4All] Shaco


----------



## ImperatorK (Jun 17, 2014)

[ARAM] Ashe #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 20, 2014)

[One4All] Ezreal
[One4All] Draven
[One4All] Gangplank
[ARAM] Malzahar #2
[ARAM] Viktor #2 (Flawless Victory)
Finally got my computer back. Also, I'm back home so my internet is better and I can play on my TV, which means I'm back to uploading and with a better quality/resolution. First I have to upload the old videos, tho, 'cause I don't want to just delete them, some are decent.


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 22, 2014)

[ARAM] Cho'Gath #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 23, 2014)

[Normal] Vel'Koz #2


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 24, 2014)

[One4All] Braum


----------



## D24Gamer (Aug 24, 2014)

Interesting, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## elvisduck (Aug 25, 2014)

From where can I download the game "hitman series" .?


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 25, 2014)

D24Gamer said:


> Interesting, I'll have to check it out.



Glad to read that.



elvisduck said:


> From where can I download the game "hitman series" .?



From a shop.

[ARAM] Morgana #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 27, 2014)

[One4All] Karthus - The Karthocalypse


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 30, 2014)

[Normal] Vel'Koz #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Sep 5, 2014)

[ARAM] Viktor #3


----------



## ImperatorK (Sep 14, 2014)

[ARAM] Morgana #4


----------



## ImperatorK (Sep 15, 2014)

[ARAM] Cho'Gath #4


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 11, 2014)

[ARAM] Caitlyn #1


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 12, 2014)

[Normal] Caitlyn #1 - At least I started strong


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 13, 2014)

[ARAM] Ashe #4 - Too cocky


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 21, 2014)

[ARAM] Maokai #1 - First time Maokai


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 28, 2014)

[Hexakill] Brand


----------



## ImperatorK (Oct 29, 2014)

[Hexakill] Lulu - Second time Lulu


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 2, 2014)

[Hexakill] Swain - First time Swain (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 3, 2014)

[Hexakill] Vayne Montage


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 3, 2014)

[Hexakill] Tryndamere


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 9, 2014)

[Hexakill] Swain #2
Shorts #2 - Oh Baby a Penta!


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 11, 2014)

[ARAM] Sion


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 11, 2014)

[ARAM] Katarina - First time Kat


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 12, 2014)

[Normal] Blitzcrank | Support - Surrender at 20


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 13, 2014)

[Normal] Thresh | Support


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 23, 2014)

[ARAM] Lissandra


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 24, 2014)

[Normal] Janna | Support


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 24, 2014)

[Normal] Diana | Mid - First time Diana


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 27, 2014)

[Normal] Lissandra | Mid


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 29, 2014)

[Normal] Soraka | Support


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 3, 2014)

[Normal] Kog'Maw | AP Mid
[Normal] Anivia | Mid


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 10, 2014)

[Normal] Nidalee | AP Mid


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 13, 2014)

[Normal] Heimerdinger | Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 14, 2014)

[Normal] Gragas Mid - First time Gragas, close game (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 15, 2014)

[Normal] Galio | Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 22, 2014)

[Normal] Ziggs #2 | Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 24, 2014)

[Normal] Xerath #2 | Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 25, 2014)

Shorts #3 - Would you like a Baron with that triple? (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 26, 2014)

[Normal] Cassiopeia | Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 28, 2014)

[Normal] Pantheon | Top (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 30, 2014)

[Normal] Nasus | AP Top (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Dec 31, 2014)

Blitzcrank Montage (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jan 3, 2015)

[Normal] Nami | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jan 10, 2015)

[Normal] Ezreal | AP Mid (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jan 17, 2015)

[Normal] Zed | Top (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jan 20, 2015)

[Normal] Varus | ADC (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 1, 2015)

[Normal] Katarina | Mid (60fps)
[Normal] Nami #2 | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 3, 2015)

[Normal] Azir | Mid - Arise Chicken, Arise! (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 4, 2015)

[ARAM] Annie #2 (60fps)


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 4, 2015)

Not a fan of League of Legends due to this BS.

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/...-organizer-puts-limits-on-lgtbq-participants/


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 7, 2015)

[Normal] Blitzcrank #5 | Support - How to throw hard ft. my team (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Feb 15, 2015)

[ARAM] Volibear #2 (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 6, 2015)

[ARAM] Vel'Koz #2 (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 9, 2015)

[ARAM] Morgana #5 (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 11, 2015)

[Normal] Soraka #2 | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 12, 2015)

[ARAM] Ashe #5 (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 14, 2015)

[Normal] Nami #3 | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 25, 2015)

[Normal] Blitzcrank #6 | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Mar 28, 2015)

[Normal] Thresh #2 | Support - Comeback (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 4, 2015)

[ARAM] Fiddlesticks (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 12, 2015)

[URF] Vel'Koz (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 18, 2015)

[Normal] Blitzcrank #7 | Support (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Apr 26, 2015)

[ARAM] Ziggs (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (May 6, 2015)

[ARAM] Gnar (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (May 30, 2015)

[ARAM] Ezreal (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (May 31, 2015)

[ARAM] Bard (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jul 18, 2015)

[ARAM] Zilean (60fps)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2015)

Just to let you know, people know of these posts are are checking them out.


----------



## ImperatorK (Aug 23, 2015)

That's good to know.
[ARAM] Fizz (60fps)


----------



## ImperatorK (Jan 4, 2016)

[ARAM] Ashe #6 (60fps)
[Normal] Blitzcrank #8 | Support - 4v5 (60fps)
[ARAM] Blitzcrank #2 (60fps)
[ARAM] Cho'Gath #5 (60fps)


----------

